# Step 7 Lite Version



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Kann ich mit der Step 7 Lite Version auch einen Motor im Links und Rechtslauf bewegen? Also die Ausgänge an meiner SPS steuern?


----------



## PN/DP (26 September 2010)

Wenn Deine SPS eine S7-300 ist: *JA*
Welche wesentlichen Unterschiede bestehen zwischen STEP 7 Lite und STEP 7 / STEP 7 Professional

Harald


----------



## Flutlicht (26 September 2010)

Ja meine S7 ist eine 300er CPU  !!!!

Danke Harald!!


----------

